# Best outboard polish/wax



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Nothing. The paint is fading and all you can do now is to buff/polish the shine back. Cleaner won't cut it.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Nothing will fix faded paint, but this will restore the shine http://www.walmart.com/ip/3M-8-oz-Rubbing-Compound/17056839 . It will take some elbow grease without using a polisher though.


----------

